# The Blackpool Appreciation Thread



## Chorlton (Jun 23, 2006)

I just read on another thread someone advising another poster to avoid Blackpool - i was shocked of south manchester! - how can this be?

I have lived in what is rather strangely called the NW of england (i.e merseyside to manchester and not lancashire and cumbria) for about 12years now but i only had my first trip to blackpool in february.... what a place.

It works on so many levels - at the very least it has a massive  'so shit its good' factor that is unparalleled with anywhere i have been - but on the other hand i have been to vegas and i have been to atlanta - but this pisses on both cities - why? cause its pure lancashire.... its like a bolton-on-sea

Its not a shit seaside town - it is the grandaddy of all shit seaside towns, but yet its still not nearly as bad as say Southport or other shit seaside towns - i have recently returned from brighton, with all its attempts to be something its not, attempts at cool and some kind of pretence at being a little bit cosmopolitan.... result? i could not get an ice cream, a preoper ice cream, not a mr whippy bollocks ANYWHERE..... you wouldn't get that in Blackpool


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2006)

You can also get a cup of tea for ten pence at a shop along the seafront, a quite fantastic price for a cup of tea in this day and age. And it was only tea the shop sold, not iced caramel skinny frappacinos.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not a fan, what with living next door, but I just walked 11 miles along the coast (Lytham > Cleveleys) and I've come to appreciate it a bit more. I even reckon I could sell it with some of these photos. I'll post them in a bit!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, you've got Fleetwood just up the road...


----------



## mauvais (Jun 23, 2006)

*ooh, four thousand posts somewhere...*















Lytham To Cleveleys (69) - I just kind of walked... and err, kept walking... for eleven miles. £2 on the bus, but not quite the same! Dead chuffed with this set. Blackpool's not so bad after all... maybe...

I nearly walked to Fleetwood in fact, but couldn't really figure out how much further it'd be. Looking on the map now, it was probably doable, but I was running out of storage anyway.


----------



## janeb (Jun 23, 2006)

Blackpool's my home town and it's like nowhere else I've been to - I loved growing up there and it was really like being on my holidays all the time - and the February storms were succour to my teenage'd goth soul.

Go back to see family and friends as often as I can, back in the couple of weeks I think for the weekend, and whilst I wouldn't really want to live there any more I don't think, I hate it when other people - who have often never been - criticise it.  It's got loads of problems for sure, but it's also a pretty straightfoward and unpretentious place that likes to have a good time and what's wrong with that?

And, you have giants holding up the monorail in the Pleasure beach, which is  .  Often think that's a trick missed by the builders of the newcastle metro, esp going across the top of Byker bridge and across the Ouseburn - giants there would be great


----------



## handy1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Blackpool's ok loved it as a kid love it now(in small doses)
Plus i built the Pepsi Max 

             H


----------



## janeb (Jun 23, 2006)

handy1 said:
			
		

> i built the Pepsi Max
> 
> H



you are very  and no doubt have a good head for heights


----------



## moose (Jun 25, 2006)

I love Blackpool.. in small doses. I probably go every 3 years or so for the Illuminations and a load of beer, particularly since you can park up and sleep in your campervan next to the beach at the Bispham end. It's lovely in winter - don't think I could stand it in summer, really.


----------



## bfg (Jun 26, 2006)

Coming from Skeggy I thought I'd seen, done and grown up with everything shite n cheesy. Then I visited Blackpool. To see 't lights n all that. I was so so wrong!

Should be the capital of England really


----------



## snouty warthog (Jul 17, 2006)

Chorlton, I totally agree with you about Brighton- I lived there for ten years before returning t'North... I liked Shaun Ryder's quote in the Brighton Argus 'Brighton's great, it's like a posh Blackpool in't it?!' 

I agree, it is a posh Blackpool, with prices and social snobbery to match... give me the real thing anyday... plus the lights are amazing...

I always remember havin the piss taken out of me at Blackpool pleasure beach by a pool attendent... commenting on my teenage bum-fluff, and his luxuriant moustache, he said 'yours took 14 years to grow, mine- I just didn't shave for a day...' funny


----------



## soulman (Jul 17, 2006)

Never liked Blackpool. It's all fake but not even in a funny way.


----------



## citygirl (Jul 17, 2006)

nothing wrong with blackpool...it's  

i love blackpool...used to think it was too expensive...but that's only really the case if you got expensive tastes...(or _kids_ with expensive tastes  )

used to be morecambe when i were a kid...cheaper, poorer relative of blackpool...but morecambe was never the same once they knocked my beloved fun house down 

love going camping there, and travelling in to the town...you don't have to pay in town prices, and you don't have to spend fortunes to eat, or entertain yourself..the beach is free, and up by the starr gate, it's a fantastic place to paddle climb the rocks and chill out.

big thumbs up from me on blackpool...


----------



## radiohead (Jul 18, 2006)

hey cg 

yeah me too... voting for blackpool that is. and morecambe!

'red bank farm' we used to camp at morecambe.. 'mazin bay and great promenade for cycling along

good times


----------



## aurora green (Jul 18, 2006)

Another Blackpool lover here. I defy anyone with kids to go there, and not have fun. I love the piers, the beach is fantastic, and last time I was there (admitedly 5 years ago now) there's free park-up just north of town. It's still a great place for a holiday.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 18, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> ...you can park up and sleep in your campervan next to the beach at the Bispham end.



Yeah, that's the place! Gotta be one of the best park-ups in England...right on the beach, its fab.


----------



## Griff (Jul 18, 2006)

Been to Blackpool loads of times and loved it. (I'm a Southerner by the way). Been to the TVR factory twice, once in the '80s and once when we all drove along the promenade making loads of noise.   

Spent 2 weeks up there in '85 and it was great, getting drunk and getting hold of different women every few hours.   I'll never forget that blonde from Sheffield outside The Manchester pub. Breasts that'll stay in my memory forever. 

Went there with Mrs. Griff a few years back and she was quite shocked at the number of nearly naked drunken women falling out of bars at 9 in the evening.  

You can't knock Blackpool.


----------



## pk (Jul 18, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> Never liked Blackpool. It's all fake but not even in a funny way.



I'd have thought that would have been right up your street.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 18, 2006)

Blackpool is ace


----------



## lemontop (Jul 18, 2006)

I love Blackpool but haven't been there in ages, might be time to schedule another visit!


----------



## janeb (Jul 19, 2006)

Am back in Blackpool this weekend, family birthdays and a christening - can't wait, am planning to walk the golden mile and onto the 3 piers, time permitting  

Also thinking of going to see the hot ice show if I can, haven't been to the ice rink since I was a teenager and used to watch the Blackpool Seagulls ice hockey there


----------



## soulman (Jul 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I'd have thought that would have been right up your street.



Rest my acheing sides


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2006)

I went to Blackpool last saturday and if I'd wanted to go to a town full of uneducated, common, working class, uncultured, chavs I'd have gone for a cheaper night out in Worksop, unfortunately my chav mate likes to go to places just to get drunk. It's as if it's got some kind of special status for him, to get drunk in certain places where UK Uncovered says it's cool to get pissed in. Incidently he made us go to Prague for his stag do  I've never been so ashamed in my life  At least in Blackpool we were surrounded by like minded yobbos!

Humph, can anybody reccommend me any good middle class places to go for a night out?!


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 17, 2006)

Chemist shops on the front that sell condoms / cheap fags and hangover cures ...got the market sussed  

and a casino that offers free tea ......


----------



## soulman (Aug 18, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> 2
> Humph, can anybody reccommend me any good middle class places to go for a night out?!



brixton


----------



## citygirl (Aug 18, 2006)

well, don't care much fer "middle-class" places, meself...all frills and no knickers... 

we'll be there in october...come on you bantams!


----------

